# Dara Singh passed away early this morning :(



## Tech&ME (Jul 12, 2012)

Wrestler-turned-actor Dara Singh, who was battling for life since the last five days, passed away early this morning.

84-year-old Singh was taken home from hospital by family members last night so that he could be with them in the last moments of his life.


[source]


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 12, 2012)

RIP


----------



## d3p (Jul 12, 2012)

RIP...


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 12, 2012)

Just saw news .. RIP


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

RIP


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 12, 2012)

who is this guy?


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 12, 2012)

So Sad....!!


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 12, 2012)

@gopi.. he;s one of the finest wrestlers india has ever produced


----------



## abhidev (Jul 12, 2012)

RIP...


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2012)

RIP


----------



## desiJATT (Jul 12, 2012)

The real He-Man of India, the REAL "desiJATT". His passing away was really a sad news for whole of Punjab.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 12, 2012)

RIP dara singh... ur too many roles in movies and the Hanuman roll in RAMAYANA will always keep you in our memories alive.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

Rest in peace. He was a good man.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Alok (Jul 12, 2012)

Rest in peace. He was a legend from Wrestling to Ramayana.



gopi_vbboy said:


> who is this guy?



"insane"


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 13, 2012)

RIP...
My Pranaam to DARA SINGH-JI's Soul.
An acclaimed wrestler along with a good actor in Movies,TV Serials,...


----------



## Jripper (Jul 13, 2012)

R.I.P


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 13, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 13, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> who is this guy?



Seriously? 

RIP.


----------



## Alok (Jul 13, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> @gopi.. he's one of the finest wrestlers india has ever produced



fixed.
He did above 500 including common weath and world cup and "never lost, even a single one." this is perfect.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 13, 2012)

RIP 

Indeed a very sad news


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 13, 2012)

RIP


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 13, 2012)

To dara singh .... with all regret  " Jai shri Ram "


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2012)

RIP...he was really a good man.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 14, 2012)

RIP Rustam-e-Hind.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 15, 2012)

RIP


----------



## y_bharat (Sep 11, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Wrestler-turned-actor Dara Singh, who was battling for life since the last five days, passed away early this morning.
> 
> 84-year-old Singh was taken home from hospital by family members last night so that he could be with them in the last moments of his life.
> 
> ...


----------

